# Personal sized e-waste shredder



## Nostradomus (Apr 28, 2014)

Hey guys I found one of the coolest tools the other day. I found a personal sized miniature version of the industrial shredders that can be purchased for around 600 us dollars, the blades will only need to be sharpened like every ten years depending on use, can be attached to a motor or turned with a ratchet by hand. You really need to see it to understand what an awesome tool this could be for most of us. The way I found it was on Facebook and search for " Filamaker " and your look for the ISSC Shredder or something like that, they make a few things so make sure your not side tracked by there extruder machine. Either way check this out for sure and get back with me either public or pm me I would like to know what everyone thinks about this neat gizmo!


----------



## necromancer (Apr 28, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/FilaMaker


edit: wrong link originally


----------



## dannlee (Apr 28, 2014)

http://filamaker.eu/shop/ <--- it's gotten spendy

for 28 April 2014 quote: 450.00 Euro equals 622.94 US Dollar... then international shipping


----------



## silversaddle1 (Apr 28, 2014)

One hard drive and it would be all over for that shredder. Small blades, small drive shaft, small gears with fine teeth. 1/4" thing gusset plates? Need I say more?


----------



## Nostradomus (Apr 29, 2014)

The point of shredder this size is not to put entire hard drive in to but would be very useful for shredding PCB's and the like prior to refining to ensure the acid gets to the entire material. Also I spoke with the gentlemen that sells it and the price is only 400 euro which equates to roughly 560$ and that does include international shipping!They changed the pricing and haven't updated it on Facebook yet. Not to mention there are many other applications for the use of a shredder this size but you would have to use your imagination for good instead of putting people down for there ideas. I do understand that it is a bit pricey but if it increases your yield even by 1% then within a month for me its found money and in two months its making money and I would be losing money not to purchase such an item. Either way I didn't know I would have to explain this in detail but I guess I do the smaller the material pieces your attempting to process the more complete the refining yield is, thus a personal shredder I believe would be a very useful tool for anybody who is professional or at least serious about what they are doing, if I am wrong please let me know why it is you think so I would like to hear it. Oh and the life expectancy of the blades is 50 plus years with no sharpening watch the videos and see what it does to the whole phones I think its pretty sweet. In addition to everything I have wrote above there is a heavy duty version and that is the one I was qouted for the 400 euro with beefer blades and so forth so do a little a reading and you may be surprised at the value there, and no I am not a rep. or dealer or anything like that just enthusiastic about what this guy is doing.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm not putting anybody down. Don't put words in my mouth. What I did say is there is no way that machine will stand up to the abuse a shredder has to take. 50 years on the blades? No way. No one would ever make a claim like that for cutting tools, ever, anywhere.


----------



## necromancer (Apr 30, 2014)

been looking at this, looks great but......

would not want to buy one at that price, would have one made though


----------



## Nostradomus (Apr 30, 2014)

OK silversaddle I guess we will have to agree to disagree but i find it quite ironic you only have more negative things to say, and many shredders use the same blades for decades they have to be sharpened but they are the same blades hell they even show that on the shredder show on whatever channel its on. Not to mention my brother builds for a very reputable shredder manufacturer and yeah this can hold up to shredding many materials for many years but your correct in that no you cant put an entire hard drive in to this type of shredder. That was not the type of application I was thinking when I thought of using this machine as stated above in my previous post. I will say again though that it would however shred PCB's, processors, IC's, and many other e-waste products that could use size reduction prior to refining, need I say more? Necro if you do find someone who can make one of these at the same quality level for under 500$ let me know please cause I am truly considering purchasing one and I am not above saving some money. I would have to agree that its more then I want to pay I could see 200 to 300$ and I am assuming that there some shipping but I don't think it makes up the difference.


----------



## necromancer (Apr 30, 2014)

tool and die makers are not hard to find,

just look at your local job listings, find the company advertizing the job & send them the photos of the machine & what you want it for
that one has more then enough information to build a copy.

also trade schools will build simple machines cheap


----------



## Nostradomus (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks Necro that's a really good idea! I am going to have to do that. I wonder how much it would cost ? I am sure whatever it is it will be less then having one shipped from Europe and it would also help to have a local person if there was ever a problem with it which there always is.


----------



## necromancer (Apr 30, 2014)

you do realize the true size of this shredder

http://filamaker.eu/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/swiss-schredder.jpg

and here is an open directory, of all photos

http://filamaker.eu/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/


----------



## alexxx (Apr 30, 2014)

I myself downloaded the plans of this specific shredder on grabcad from Marcus, the designer, than contacted my buddy who has a CNC machine and some experience with such devices to have one built for me.
He tells me that :

1- this shredder wont last even a week on escrap (check the video posted on youtube, at the end, this shredder has a real hard time going trough a crt monitor connector)
2- the shafts are not strong enough
3- the blades need some special kind of steel otherwise they will break / bend and destroy the whole thing (in french we call it dipped steel, not sure the correct name in english)

If you build let's say a dozen units and you have to pay someone able to replicate the plans on CNC, it will cost more than 500 USD per unit, not to mention the motor you need to buy + the reducer that will be able to make your blade spin at the correct speed.

So basically, this device is useless at this stage, even for a backyard refiner, it wont last with a regular use on ewaste. I am trying to build a similar one inspired from the plans on grabcad (bigger shafts, stronger blades), but for sure it wont cost me less than 1k with the motor and reducer. Target cost is 1200 USD per unit for a decent one able to go trough hard drives and connectors... but not done yet, and a lot of work involved...

If someone can build a slightly bigger shredder like that and sell it for less than 1k per unit and can provide a warranty, this person will get rich no doubt... But I don't think its possible.


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 1, 2014)

Nostradomus said:


> OK silversaddle I guess we will have to agree to disagree but i find it quite ironic you only have more negative things to say, and many shredders use the same blades for decades they have to be sharpened but they are the same blades hell they even show that on the shredder show on whatever channel its on. Not to mention my brother builds for a very reputable shredder manufacturer and yeah this can hold up to shredding many materials for many years but your correct in that no you cant put an entire hard drive in to this type of shredder. That was not the type of application I was thinking when I thought of using this machine as stated above in my previous post. I will say again though that it would however shred PCB's, processors, IC's, and many other e-waste products that could use size reduction prior to refining, need I say more? Necro if you do find someone who can make one of these at the same quality level for under 500$ let me know please cause I am truly considering purchasing one and I am not above saving some money. I would have to agree that its more then I want to pay I could see 200 to 300$ and I am assuming that there some shipping but I don't think it makes up the difference.



Work in a machine shop as a tool and die maker for 14 years, then come back and school me on cutting tools, wear patterns, breakage, etc. How many times you gonna be able to sharpen that blade before the raised cutting surface will no longer en-gauge with the material you are trying to shred. Also, if your brother builds for a shredder manufacturer, why are you even looking at this Micky Mouse thing?

I guess some people don't understand how abrasive and hard PCB's are to tooling. You just as well be throwing concrete into the machine.

But I will agree to disagree with you. It's all good!


----------

